# Best Pacific beach near Ajijic



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

OK, we've been checking out a number of beaches. "Best" in this case means safely swimmable with snorkeling and bodysurfing very nearby. Also quality of beach front rentals a consideration.

We used to go to Santiago but the place has serious problems with beach erosion and gang bangers. Manzanillo has dangerous currents and too much air pollution from that awful power plant that never seems to go away (it was supposed to be shut down last year). We tried La Manzanilla and that is the current favorite. Last trip we went to Cuyitlan and loved the cleanliness and quality of the beach and beach walking BUT swimming is dangerous there and the charcoal plants generate so much smoke that the air becomes unbreathable when the sea breeze dies down in the evening.

Would like to keep within 6 hours driving time. Suggestions?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You must know the Barra/Melaque area by now. A variety of swimming conditions tho the water is getting a little chilly and it's been windy in the afternoons. Low to mid 60's at night and it may not hit 80 today. Cuastecomate just over the hill has decent snorkeling to either side of the beach. Tenacatita has the best snorkeling if you can put up with being surrounded by police. Half the beaches on the Costalegre are closed to the public so not a lot to choose from. No real good body surfing and only passable boogie boarding


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's some fun for ya

2013-02-10 Kite Surfing - Bahia de Navidad - YouTube


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Add


Mainecoons said:


> OK, we've been checking out a number of beaches. "Best" in this case means safely swimmable with snorkeling and bodysurfing very nearby. Also quality of beach front rentals a consideration.
> 
> We used to go to Santiago but the place has serious problems with beach erosion and gang bangers. Manzanillo has dangerous currents and too much air pollution from that awful power plant that never seems to go away (it was supposed to be shut down last year). We tried La Manzanilla and that is the current favorite. Last trip we went to Cuyitlan and loved the cleanliness and quality of the beach and beach walking BUT swimming is dangerous there and the charcoal plants generate so much smoke that the air becomes unbreathable when the sea breeze dies down in the evening.
> 
> Would like to keep within 6 hours driving time. Suggestions?


How close to Ajijic? For day-trips from Ajijic? 6 hours round trip really limits your choices.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Good beaches near Ajiic*

Being a surfer maybe I can give some different input? I've been surfing the Jalisco and Nayarit coast since the late 60's. South of Pto. Vallarta since the year they opened the highway from Pto. Vallarta to Manzanillo. I think that was 1975? There's so many little paradise beaches between San Blas and Lazlo Cardenas, who needs Hawaii? Really I prefer it here to Hawaii for the beaches and breaks.

Heavy thundering beach breaks, like those that can drive you right in the sand and be potentially dangerous to all except the really skilled waterman? I'm assuming your retired? Well it's all "Open Ocean from Colima coast north up pas Manzanillo to Bahia Chamela. So, if you want fun, but less stress from what you might consider dangerous waves, I'd go north of there.

And remember most of the big Southern Hemi Waves coming up off of Antiartica, Australia and New Zealand are mostly between April and June.

As far as time getting there is concerned? They're building a new toll road, that is going to cut quite a bit of time from getting from the Guadalajara area to the southern Nayarit Coast and Pto. Vallarta. It might be completed later this year? It cuts from the present toll road to Tepic at around Jala and goes diagonally over towards Pto. Vallarta.

Nayarit (excepting Punta de Mita area, which has a lot of coral reefs that can mess you up if you land on them) the north coast is more sheltered (generally speaking) from those big Southern Hemi Swells that hit the "Open Ocean" coast of Colima, Michoacan and near Manzanillo up to Bahia Chamela.

I hate the place, (Sayulita) because it can get too many Southern California Surfers at times, and their attitudes), but it has a real nice beach break that breaks not right on the sand, but farther out in the water. Just excellent for body surfing or belly boarding. Plenty of rental houses, parts of houses there too, just check and make sure in advance they're not having a surfing contest when you want to be there - as the place will be mobbed.

I hope this helps you to start looking in the right direction. Hey, remember every day in Mexico is an adventure and your exploring, rather than go here for a specific beach will be half the fun, and you might find some things about those beaches you discover even if they don't have the best waves "for you", might have some really other fun things to enjoy.


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

We live in just such a place. On the coast of the Pacific, between San Blas and Las Varas. Our town is Platanitos and we have a nice beach, villa rentals and great surfing at Turtle Beach. It is quiet, beautiful and the cost is a lot less than PV. My MIL is in Ajajic and our son teaches in GDL. So the drive is something we make a lot. With the toll road it is an easy drive. You can contact me if you want more information of places to rent or other type of information. Our home is Casa Lagarto and you may google it, to see what is available on our beautiful coast.


----------

